
Exploiting Mucosal Immunity for Antiviral Vaccines - apsec112
https://sci-hub.tw/10.1146/annurev-immunol-032414-112315
======
faitswulff
Professor Iwasaki (the author of the study) has been a great resource on
Twitter for the latest news on COVID-19:
[https://twitter.com/VirusesImmunity/](https://twitter.com/VirusesImmunity/)

I have Twitter set to notify me when Iwasaki tweets, the only such
notification I have set. I highly recommend following if you have a Twitter
account.

------
coldcode
I might want to read the article, but that person waving at me is so
distracting I gave up.

~~~
DennisP
uBlock Origin, right-click, block element.

